# Hello to Newcomers and Everyone!



## centerpie

Hello! I'm a newcomer and i'm still doing a lot of essential readings about some topics.  I'm looking into getting tips and experiences from you all. Let us all enjoy the sites members.


----------



## JimVT

oh,you'll get a few good tips. welcome from Washington state


----------



## tiredretired

Here's a tip.  Post often and enjoy the threads.  Welcome.


----------



## awakevaulting

Welcome on board!


----------



## Catavenger

Hi, & welcome


----------



## Doc

Hi and welcome to forumsforums.   I'm glad you found us.


----------



## bczoom

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Cheryl Tarin

Hello! A newbie here.  Looking forward to a good discussion with you guys.


----------



## Desert Dude

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77R1Wp6Y_5Y"]Electric Light Orchestra - Telephone Line (Audio) - YouTube[/ame] 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77R1Wp6Y_5Y


----------

